
Apple Is Worth $1T. Two Decades Ago, It Was Almost Bankrupt - jonbaer
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/02/technology/apple-stock-1-trillion-market-cap.html
======
sjg007
I could've bought at $7 back in early 2000. Instead I bought the MacBook.
Shows what I know.

